# Graco comes through



## jhudson (Jun 16, 2011)

:thumbup: I posted about a week ago of the troubles I had with my Pro-Shot. Also e-mailed Graco customer service about my problems with the Pro-Shot. I received an e-mail from Graco that afternoon, the following day I received a phone call from a service rep asking about the problems I was experiencing, said he would get back with me and 3 days later I got another phone call stating that Graco was shipping out a new unit to me and also one for my lead painter. Thank you Graco for standing behind your product. :thumbsup:


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

jhudson said:


> :thumbup: I posted about a week ago of the troubles I had with my Pro-Shot. Also e-mailed Graco customer service about my problems with the Pro-Shot. I received an e-mail from Graco that afternoon, the following day I received a phone call from a service rep asking about the problems I was experiencing, said he would get back with me and 3 days later I got another phone call stating that Graco was shipping out a new unit to me and also one for my lead painter. Thank you Graco for standing behind your product. :thumbsup:


When you get it you should take it back and get your $ back


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

jhudson said:


> :thumbup: I posted about a week ago of the troubles I had with my Pro-Shot. Also e-mailed Graco customer service about my problems with the Pro-Shot. I received an e-mail from Graco that afternoon, the following day I received a phone call from a service rep asking about the problems I was experiencing, said he would get back with me and 3 days later I got another phone call stating that Graco was shipping out a new unit to me and also one for my lead painter. Thank you Graco for standing behind your product. :thumbsup:


Jhud

Glad to hear you took the proactive approach. Works much better than sitting around stewing. Thanks for sharing a good service experience.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

PM me the email you sent it to! I went into a new to me SW store yesterday and they were very concerned I was having issues. They are having a Graco rep over in a few weeks and want me to bring the unit.


----------

